# baby "wearing" costume?



## Monsoon (Sep 11, 2010)

I assume you have seen this picture (about halfway down the page), I think this is totally cute and would be really easy to make with just some stuffed black tubes of fabric for spider arms, black fabric over the bjorn and a white skirt with some black yarn stitched onto it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's a pic from a recent comic book convention that I found in my wanderings across the vastness of the internet:

[


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Monsoon said:


> I assume you have seen this picture (about halfway down the page), I think this is totally cute and would be really easy to make with just some stuffed black tubes of fabric for spider arms, black fabric over the bjorn and a white skirt with some black yarn stitched onto it.


Yes, I saw that one and so far that's what I am doing. Just thought I would try to find something more "original" 
Thank you!!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Saruman of Many Colours, love that idea! Thanks!!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's Martha Stewart's version:

http://www.marthastewart.com/how-to/spider-web-mother-and-sock-spider-baby-costume


----------

